# Falsche Daten bei e-mail account strafbar?



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Mich interesierte nur, ab wann die angabe von falschen Daten
bei einen e-mail account strafbar ist.

Freemail ist ja kostenlos,nur sehe Ich nicht ein warum Meine Daten benötigt werden.


----------



## physicus (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falsche Daten bei e-mail account strafbar?*

Hier weiterlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/52635-falsche-angaben-legal.html

Ich persönlich schätze, dass es ab dem Zeitpunkt kritisch wird, wo Du eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch nimmst. Also die "Geschenke" nicht annehmen!
Weiterführendes: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html
Wie es bei GMX damit aussieht, weiss ich nicht.

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falsche Daten bei e-mail account strafbar?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ab wann die angabe von falschen Daten
> bei einen e-mail account strafbar ist.


Gar nicht, so lange es sich um die Eröffnung eines Account dieser Art handelt:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Freemail



Wenn ein Anbieter dann mit Geschenken lockt und sich der Freemailaccount als zu einem kostenpflichtigen qualifiziert, ist mMn die Datenüberarbeitung Sache des Anbieters, so zu sagen sein "unternehmerisches Risiko", wenn er plötzlich kein Geld bekommt, weil er nur einen falschen Datensatz hat. Er müsste den Nutzer aufordern die korrekten Daten anzugeben. Tut er das nicht (was bei Geschenken derart anzunehmen ist), dann würde ich einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung über die StA/Polizei sehr gelassen entgegen sehen, zumal bislang nichts bekannt wurde, dass Freemailer nach den Behörden schreien würden - wäre ja auch noch schöner! :scherzkeks:


----------

